# Dexter plans-shelter question



## Shemarie (Mar 6, 2015)

I am hoping to get a Dexter heifer in the future and want to build a portable run in shed for shelter from north winds and hot sun, and a place to milk, once we get to that point. I plan on starting with a young one and training so that when she does get bred and has a calf she won't be jittery. What would anyone suggest as for size (of shed, not animal). Will a 12 x 16 be large enough? Thank you for any and all help.


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

That's plenty big.

As for the summer heat, you want a cross breeze. So a tree or open shed or shade fabric work good. My cows don't want to come in the 3 sided shed in the summer.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

That's big enough for a shed to house a Dexter. I find that mine don't use a shed for anything, they have full access to shelter, but never use it..


----------



## WadeFisher (Sep 26, 2013)

copperhead46 said:


> That's big enough for a shed to house a Dexter. I find that mine don't use a shed for anything, they have full access to shelter, but never use it..


Yep!
Not just dexters, most pasture raised *cows*. 
Now I have some mix breed feeder beef calves (600 lb range) I bought that go back to their shelter every night like clock work.

Last year I had a 12 x 16 open on the front shelter that 5 Large Beef cattle (900lb) shared all winter happily. And they did like to go to it on the cold snowy nights.

It seems that the brood cows care less about going inside.
I've seen the brood cows use the shelter more in the summer when it was HOT and sunny and they were fenced off from deep shade.

Anyhow, when I had just 3 Holstein Beef cows, I used a shed that was 8' x 12'. When I had 5, I used a shed that was 12 x 16. Each time I think the cattle were satisfied with just enough room to get out of extreme weather, but not too comfy that they wanted to be there for no good reason. I don't want to muck manure!

Right now my brood cow herd is 5 Dexters (some of these are calves) and 4 Shorthorns (Big mamas) they have access to a section of the barn that is 24 x 36 and the biggest reason they come inside is to get the freeze-proof water. Only on the nastiest days do they really all bed down inside. But that is why it is there.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

Does anyone use a tie stall barn or a free stall like the big dairy Farms? We have had 4-5 feet of snow this winter.


----------



## WadeFisher (Sep 26, 2013)

minister man said:


> Does anyone use a tie stall barn or a free stall like the big dairy Farms? We have had 4-5 feet of snow this winter.


A plane ticket would be nicer!:nanner:


----------



## PAHillbilly (Jan 16, 2015)

WadeFisher,

Per chance, would you have purchased some GOS pigs in the Danville, PA area last year? Will you, at some point, be selling feeders and/or breeding stock?


----------



## M88A1 (May 21, 2012)

The 3 sided pole barn is the summer rest area for our dexters


----------



## Shemarie (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you for all the input. Since posting this, I have decided my pasture is not good enough for a cow...so right now, I am doing a couple of goats.


----------



## M88A1 (May 21, 2012)

how big is your pasture?


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

In my experience, one year with a few goats will help control the weeds and broad leafs and improve it vastly to make it better for cattle. I rotate goats thru most of my pastures after my cattle and it is amazing the difference between those the goats HAVE been in vs. HAVE NOT.


----------

